# Hair change with Zoe



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We have had Zoe for l and l/2 years now (she will be 2 on May 2nd) and about 8 months ago we noticed that her new hair growing in was coming in a bit wavy. Now that I had her cut short, her hair is quite wavy on her back but not anywhere else, and she still has the very silky texture. My breeder told me that there was the possibility that this would happen because her 'great' grandmother had wavy hair. Has anyone else encountered this? I was a bit disappointed at first but I have gotten used to the look and she is so little and fluffy she reminds me of a lamb everytime I see her. I was just surprised that her hair would go from perfectly straight (for over a year) to _wavy_.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ginny, I seen to have the same thing going on with my one year old Mikey. He looks excatly like a little lamb. I keep his hair short in a puppy cut, but am now thinking that maybe if I let it grow and once it gets a couple of inches longer it might straighten out a bit. Other then that, I just don't know.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris' hair was wavy when she was cut down. It is about 3-4 inches now and is straight. Maybe the hair just needs to have a little length to weigh it down?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Paris' hair was wavy when she was cut down. It is about 3-4 inches now and is straight. Maybe the hair just needs to have a little length to weigh it down?[/B]


Bella has shorter hair too and it is as straight as can be - but not as silky as Zoe's.

Paris' hair does not look wavy at all now - her hair is beautiful.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeff's mom has wavy hair. Jeff's hair is mostly straight, except for a little patch on the top of his hind about a 3 inch circle that is actually curly. This just appeared a couple of months ago.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My Bella Mia also has wavy hair a little more then half way back on her body. Her hair on the front 2/3's is more "Maltese" type hair but the back 1/3 is wavy for sure. I had thought I could grow her hair out and the weight of it would pull the wavy out, didn't happen. Or at least it didn't happen fast enough for me. So with summer swiftly approching, she got cut. And I think this is the way she will stay. It's very easy to care for.

Good luck!!! 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but those pictures were pre-cut. I can't wait for it to grow just a little more.

I think your babies are adorable!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Ginny, I seen to have the same thing going on with my one year old Mikey. He looks excatly like a little lamb. I keep his hair short in a puppy cut, but am now thinking that maybe if I let it grow and once it gets a couple of inches longer it might straighten out a bit. Other then that, I just don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE your siggy of Mikey with Mia - isn't it fun







to watch them interact?

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Both my boys have wavy hair at the bottom of their back, it was'nt always like this, only started a few weeks ago.

I'm hoping it wont grow in all over like that


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> My Bella Mia also has wavy hair a little more then half way back on her body. Her hair on the front 2/3's is more "Maltese" type hair but the back 1/3 is wavy for sure. I had thought I could grow her hair out and the weight of it would pull the wavy out, didn't happen. Or at least it didn't happen fast enough for me. So with summer swiftly approching, she got cut. And I think this is the way she will stay. It's very easy to care for.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> ...


That is just where Chloe and Sugar's coats go wavy. Around the face is nice and silky, but that back area







.



> Both my boys have wavy hair at the bottom of their back, it was'nt always like this, only started a few weeks ago.
> 
> I'm hoping it wont grow in all over like that
> 
> ...


I used to think that, but now I wish it would be one or the other. It is weird looking like there are two different coat types on one dog's body.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We call Zoe our little lamb







She had to go to the vet yesterday because she has been scratching her ears for about 3 days now. She didn't have an ear infection but does have some allergy issues going on.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's hair does the wavy when short thing then looks straighter when it gets longer. her hair is almost curly at the base of her tail, and more course. weird huh?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Same with Lacey, it is very soft but a little wavy when it is short. When it grows out it goes straight. But I prefer her in the short cut. I call it her short and sassy do.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Same here. Jinx hair is straight and silky all over except for the back where his tail is. The curly hair in the back started when he was about 9 months. After reading all the replys it seems that this is very common on maltese.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey,

Nemo's hair was always cottony, but since I have been using CC products(1month now) he's hair is super silky and straight. He is 9 months, I don't know if it's the products or nature..I still think it's the products..


Thanks..
Andrea


----------

